# VanMark vs Tapco?



## SavayVosabi (Aug 16, 2019)

I have a Black Max Tapco . Which is a heavy duty commercial brake, I brake a lot of steel coil which over time is hard on a Pro 14. A very heavy, weight wise, unit , but it never leaves my trailer. Tapco is all I have ever used. Think both are good brakes. Tapco pull to lock, snap lock, where as the Van Mark push to clamp. hear one time the Van Mark could make a tighter back to back bend , but can't prove it. Think it all comes down you ones likes and dislike on one.


----------



## goneelkn (Jan 9, 2010)

Anyone try the Tapco M2X gauge?? 

https://www.tapcotools.com/products/gauges/m2x


Looks exactly like the Just Bend tool.
https://www.just-bend.com/


----------



## DLynch0009 (Feb 25, 2016)

I'm gonna second the request if anyone has used the M2X. I hadn't ever seen the just bend it or the m2x. I have a pro19. Will definitely be getting one of the 2. Don't know which one yet. Similar price I'd assume tapcos product would work better with my brake than one meant for multiple brands but I really don't know. Gonna be in touch with my local supplier in the morning to see if I can get a better price.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------

